# Avian Pox In Young Pigeon



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I received this young pigeon today from my rehabber friend who got it from Orange County Animal Care Services. Because pox is so very contagious and deadly to the corvids and raptors that she rehabs, she transfers pox birds to me for care.

I'm posting the pictures in case any of our members have not seen avian pox before. It is caused by a virus, and there is no cure aside from good supportive care including treating the lesions with a drying agent, usually giving a course of antibiotics to stave off opportunistic bacterial infections, and in the case of this youngster, tube feeding and available supplemental heat.

For those with loft situations, you can vaccinate for pox, but this is a little feral pigeon who had nobody to do this for him/her.

The lesions often appear around the eyes, beak, or on the skin of the legs and feet. 

I feel the prognosis for this little one is good, and I'm glad to have him/her here for care.

http://www.rims.net/2005Nov22

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That poor sweet little bundle of feathers! S/he is in the best of care so the lil' one is going to be just fine!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
What a little cutie pie! This bird is in the best possible place, under your care. He'll be so coddled, he won't ever want to leave.
Hope you and your husband are recovered.
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Horrible pics, but thanks for posting them and a good baseline to go on. This is so kind hearted of you to take care of the this feral. What would it do and where would it go otherwise?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> What would it do and where would it go otherwise?
> fp


Sadly, it would be euthanized by most as other birds can be easily infected through poor hygiene and carelessness. Most large centers won't even try. In my rehabber friend's case, I've seen her get hit with pox in crows where one incoming wasn't showing any signs and got put in the general population only to have lesions appear .. the types of birds she does just don't survive pox well, and she lost many corvids because of one asymptomatic bird that later "bloomed".

Fortunately, our pigeon friends are tougher than little stewed boots and tend to ride pox out well. Still, you have to be very, very careful not to spread it among your patients and/or pet birds.

Terry


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

What a lucky little cutie! I'm just curious, what chance has a bird infected with pox but showing no symptoms if it gets the vaccine?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Terry, the precaution of isolating new birds would only only take on larger precautions with this in mind, thanks. Still, you give the option of life to so many, and I guess are racking up points unintentionally...just a way of being.
That is sooo good.

fp


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Thanks Terry I have*

never seen pox before on any of the ferals I have been feeding . It's good to know what it looks like. 

Andi


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Terry, I didn't know Pox was so prevalent around here. I have never had any birds with it or used Pox vac you swab on them. Poor baby, good she has you! Glad to see you posting. Where am I taking the two homers? Two Modenas or three?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I have some med you put on lesions to dry them up if needed. It is specifically for Pox lesions. Rena


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rena*

Saw a feral 5 years ago. How do you get rid of it and do you have many seperate rooms Terry?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

You saw a feral with pox around Highland?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cute little bird!

There is a treatment for pox, and I'm sure I have mentioned it.  

*Thuja Occidentalis*

This homeopathic herb has been used successfully to treat pox. It is used particularly for the ill effects of vaccinations, blemishes warts, polips, flued retention, tumors of the skin, gland, prostrate, and tonsils. 

The dose is 3 tiny pills for a good size pigeon, 2 for a small pigeon.

Use 3/twice a day for the first 2 or 3 days (once in the morning and once at night) then once thereafter.

It will clear up the pox within two weeks internally and will kick the immune system in gear.

Use the *Thuja Oil* or tea tree oil for topical lesions, and they will be completely gone in 2 to 3 days.

Reti has used it as well as my friend Doreen. I have never had the need as I pox all my babies, and haven't rehabbed any birds with pox.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that is the cutest little fellow. So tiny. Glad to know he is in such good hands.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have used the Thuja occidentalis and I highly recommend it. Each pigeon with pox I gave it to recovered completely within two weeks and all the lesions were gone.
One even did not develop more than one pox lesion with the treatment.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

re92346mos said:


> Hi Terry, I didn't know Pox was so prevalent around here. I have never had any birds with it or used Pox vac you swab on them. Poor baby, good she has you! Glad to see you posting. Where am I taking the two homers? Two Modenas or three?


Hi Rena,

The birds will most likely be coming here, but I'll let you know for sure later this evening. However many Modenas is fine.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SweetSpirit said:


> What a lucky little cutie! I'm just curious, what chance has a bird infected with pox but showing no symptoms if it gets the vaccine?


Hi Ruxandra,

If I remember correctly, there is a link somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk to an article by Dr. Marx indicating that vaccinating a pox infected bird may actually be helpful. Will have to try and find it in a bit.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the Thuja info Treesa and Reti. I'll have to see if the local health food/vitamin store has it.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Seedsies Have Been Discovered!*

Hi All,

This young pox pigeon is doing very well and "discovered" seeds today. It has been so delightful watching this youngster do this equation:

Peck=Seed=Good=Peep=Wing Twitch

Every peck garners a seed which is good and results in a peep and a wing twitch .. little one is gonna be all tuckered out from working the seedsies equation by bedtime.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Ruxandra,
> 
> If I remember correctly, there is a link somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk to an article by Dr. Marx indicating that vaccinating a pox infected bird may actually be helpful. Will have to try and find it in a bit.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

I think Dr. Marx also recommended vaccinating for Paratyphoid while being treated w/Baytril. Could you please explain the rationale for each or both?
Also, what exactly in each instance would one be vaccinating with, ie. product?

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This young pox pigeon is doing very well and "discovered" seeds today. It has been so delightful watching this youngster do this equation:
> 
> ...





Oh, how fun to watch, so cute and adorable.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad he is progressing so well! It's neat to see them master new behaviors!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh good to hear!


I think the Wing action when learning to self feed is so cute too...

They can get so wound up sometimes, they get too excited to continue...!

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I'm glad the youngster is doing so well, and enjoying his life with this new venture of learning to eat on his own. I never get tired of watching youngsters picking up seed and watching what those little beaks do with it. I'm usually am the cheering section, and encourage them on when they swallow their first seeds.....
"
"Yeah! Good job! I'm so proud of you....  LOL


----------

